# Lounge > Entertainment >  TMZ reports, Ken Block dead after snowmobile accident

## ShermanEF9

Looks like Ken Block died today in a Snowmobile accident. Posted on TMZ and Hoonigan. RIP, guy was one hell of an entertainer.

https://www.tmz.com/2023/01/02/rally...en-block-dead/

https://www.instagram.com/p/Cm74ZDVL_PS/

----------


## Thaco

https://www.tmz.com/2023/01/02/rally...en-block-dead/

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Holy shit. I hope not.

----------


## finboy

What the fuuuuuuck. He was just out in Nelson over Christmas, talked to a lot of the locals who know him, they are going to be devastated.

----------


## rage2

First Jeremy renner accident, and now this. What a shitty start to 2023.

RIP.

----------


## firebane

> First Jeremy renner accident, and now this. What a shitty start to 2023.
> 
> RIP.



Not quite 2023 but Barbara Walters might as well be thrown in there.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Awful to hear, RIP. 

Hopefully not an avalanche accident. The avvy conditions have been pretty brutal over the last little while down in that neck of the woods.

----------


## ShermanEF9

> Awful to hear, RIP. 
> 
> Hopefully not an avalanche accident. The avvy conditions have been pretty brutal over the last little while down in that neck of the woods.



Dying in an avalanche sounds as bad as drowning. Hopefully for his sake it was quick.

----------


## vengie

Holy fuck.

----------


## Buster

never heard of him

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Not quite 2023 but Barbara Walters might as well be thrown in there.



One of these things is not like the others.

----------


## Thaco

> never heard of him



he's the guy that drove an electric car around vegas and all the old timers cried about it.

----------


## shakalaka

> First Jeremy renner accident, and now this. What a shitty start to 2023.
> 
> RIP.



I said the same thing to myself when I heard this and then found out a provincial court judge that I regularly appear in front of and who isn't particularly old like others also passed away recently. Definitely 3 shitty news I got today.

----------


## 4WARNED

Rest in peace Ken. Rally (and other motorsports) lost a true ambassador today.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Unfortunate but that's the way to go, doing something awesome that you love doing!

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-64150191

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Unfortunate but that's the way to go, doing something awesome that you love doing!
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-64150191



JRS must be ThAcO's Alt as he started the first (of 3) of these threads.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> JRS must be ThAcO's Alt as he started the first (of 3) of these threads.



Well don't I feel stupid.

Edit - I should have posted this comment as my Thaco account so you'd all believe it.

Double Edit - I managed to double up on the Thaco'in by first posting this reply as a report of Thepenis's comment. Blind + phone post = negative fun.

----------


## G-ZUS

> never heard of him



same

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Well don't I feel stupid...



Don't. If you're the type of guy that would "rather be a retard than an asshole" then it's no big deal.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Was never a huge fan of Ken Block, however respect his contributions to motorsports , DC Shoes etc. RIP dude, very tragic.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Sounds like he was climbing near his ranch and the sled fell back on him and pinned him. To the sled guys, is this a common danger?

----------


## spike98

> Sounds like he was climbing near his ranch and the sled fell back on him and pinned him. To the sled guys, is this a common danger?



Heard different via tiktok (yea i know, its all hearsay). His last video was a kobota grooming a ramp then there are pictures of the sled from the news absolutely demolished from the front. Sounds like he undershot/overshot the landing of a jump.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Could be absolutely true. My info sources are no better.

----------


## arcticcat522

The coming up short on a huge jump is far more plausible. But I suppose anything could have happened.

----------


## finboy

R/snowmobiling mod claims to have been riding with him that day and stressed the importance of radio contact. The sheriff’s office has stated he rolled the machine on him, unclear if he was just trapped in the snow or if the weight caused internal injuries.

----------


## jampack

RIP.

Checked his IG last night and it's really weird to see his story showing the amount of snow on the snowmobiles before the accident happened.

----------


## BavarianBeast

As somebody who doesn’t do much snowmobiling… If he was alone, looped out on a wheelie and the sled landed back on him, would it just suffocate him with a deep snowpack? Hard to get out from this situation without help?

----------


## finboy

> As somebody who doesn’t do much snowmobiling… If he was alone, looped out on a wheelie and the sled landed back on him, would it just suffocate him with a deep snowpack? Hard to get out from this situation without help?



From what I’ve read it was either:
1. Suffocated in snow
2. Crush related injuries from all that weight smashing down (tmz has “injuries” listed so this would be my guess)

I’m going to stick with my plan of learning to splitboard instead of a sled

----------


## g-m

I've very nearly had a sled land on me. I've run over myself as well on steep terrain. Definitely scary and the machines are heavy

----------


## firebane

> I've very nearly had a sled land on me. I've run over myself as well on steep terrain. Definitely scary and the machines are heavy



People don't understand the difference in lifting a sled when its on packed ground and lifting a sled in 4' of powder. You just don't get the same lifting ability.

----------


## Darell_n

He may have mousetrapped himself and the others near him couldn't reach him in time, a very real danger for all mountain riders. But if the sled was smashed up, probably not then.

----------


## finboy

Doesn’t sound like the crash footage was legit, thread here:
https://www.reddit.com/r/snowmobilin...ajv/ken_block/

----------


## ZenOps

Don't know, but it is always best that a man goes out doing what he loves.

RIP.

----------


## Ekliptix

Sledder here. What probably happened is what someone above said, he 'mousetrapped' himself. This is when the sled wheelies right over and traps the rider under the 500lb sled.
In the past this didn't happen as much because the sleds had less power and longer tunnels (the metal cave above the track that can act like a wheelie bar). Newer sleds have shorter tunnels so they wheelie over backwards easier. Plus, turbos have come stock on 2 stroke sleds for 2-3 years, making their power at the 180hp level. I have such a sled, myself.

I had a friend die 4-5 years ago by his sled landing on him and suffocating him. He was the most experienced rider I knew. He was on the cover of one of my snowmobile calendars for those who remember.
Last year, a friend of a friend's dad died getting mousetrapped on a new turbo sled.
Last year I had to help a friend who got mouse trapped right in front of me. He was panicking, couldn't breath and was helpless under the machine's weight. Even with a buddy helping me, it was still tough to roll the sled out of the ditch it'd trenched with our friend under.
This year, another friend got mousetrapped and needed help. He was also panicking. 

Even with experience, these new sleds with extra big power and no 'wheelie bar' are prone to get riders into bad situations at the snap of a finger. My new sled is very spicy, for these reasons, and I'm trying to get up the learning curve on it, while always having 'eyes on me' of I'm going to be doing something that could put me under the sled/in a position that I need help. My spicy sled wheelying over and pinning me under is a real risk I'm trying to avoid and learn my machine to avoid it.

Avalanches have always been the #1 danger, but this type of accident is happening a lot more, lately.

----------


## Thaco

> Sledder here. What probably happened is what someone above said, he 'mousetrapped' himself. This is when the sled wheelies right over and traps the rider under the 500lb sled.
> In the past this didn't happen as much because the sleds had less power and longer tunnels (the metal cave above the track that can act like a wheelie bar). Newer sleds have shorter tunnels so they wheelie over backwards easier. Plus, turbos have come stock on 2 stroke sleds for 2-3 years, making their power at the 180hp level. I have such a sled, myself.
> 
> I had a friend die 4-5 years ago by his sled landing on him and suffocating him. He was the most experienced rider I knew. He was on the cover of one of my snowmobile calendars for those who remember.
> Last year, a friend of a friend's dad died getting mousetrapped on a new turbo sled.
> Last year I had to help a friend who got mouse trapped right in front of me. He was panicking, couldn't breath and was helpless under the machine's weight. Even with a buddy helping me, it was still tough to roll the sled out of the ditch it'd trenched with our friend under.
> This year, another friend got mousetrapped and needed help. He was also panicking. 
> 
> Even with experience, these new sleds with extra big power and no 'wheelie bar' are prone to get riders into bad situations at the snap of a finger. My new sled is very spicy, for these reasons, and I'm trying to get up the learning curve on it, while always having 'eyes on me' of I'm going to be doing something that could put me under the sled/in a position that I need help. My spicy sled wheelying over and pinning me under is a real risk I'm trying to avoid and learn my machine to avoid it.
> ...



I've found it interesting that given the dangers, they don't have some kind of rollover protection to prevent this, to me sleds would see them more in line with a SXS rather than a quad or dirtbike, given the terrain you could usually push a quad off yourself because it doesn't crush you in to the ground like a sled does in snow.

----------


## Buster

> Sledder here. What probably happened is what someone above said, he 'mousetrapped' himself. This is when the sled wheelies right over and traps the rider under the 500lb sled.
> In the past this didn't happen as much because the sleds had less power and longer tunnels (the metal cave above the track that can act like a wheelie bar). Newer sleds have shorter tunnels so they wheelie over backwards easier. Plus, turbos have come stock on 2 stroke sleds for 2-3 years, making their power at the 180hp level. I have such a sled, myself.
> 
> I had a friend die 4-5 years ago by his sled landing on him and suffocating him. He was the most experienced rider I knew. He was on the cover of one of my snowmobile calendars for those who remember.
> Last year, a friend of a friend's dad died getting mousetrapped on a new turbo sled.
> Last year I had to help a friend who got mouse trapped right in front of me. He was panicking, couldn't breath and was helpless under the machine's weight. Even with a buddy helping me, it was still tough to roll the sled out of the ditch it'd trenched with our friend under.
> This year, another friend got mousetrapped and needed help. He was also panicking. 
> 
> Even with experience, these new sleds with extra big power and no 'wheelie bar' are prone to get riders into bad situations at the snap of a finger. My new sled is very spicy, for these reasons, and I'm trying to get up the learning curve on it, while always having 'eyes on me' of I'm going to be doing something that could put me under the sled/in a position that I need help. My spicy sled wheelying over and pinning me under is a real risk I'm trying to avoid and learn my machine to avoid it.
> ...



to;dr

Sledding is for top Darwin Awards candidates.

----------


## Ekliptix

> I've found it interesting that given the dangers, they don't have some kind of rollover protection to prevent this, to me sleds would see them more in line with a SXS rather than a quad or dirtbike, given the terrain you could usually push a quad off yourself because it doesn't crush you in to the ground like a sled does in snow.



I’m my 25 yrs sledding experience, it has never happened to my riding buddies or I, until lately. It’s just a recent occurrence with the new machines willingness to wheelie right over backwards.

As far as sledding and the Darwin awards, there’s safe ways to do dangerous things. It’s my form of ‘play’.

----------


## Brent.ff

> to;dr
> 
> Sledding is for top Darwin Awards candidates.



Add high marking in avalanche country and it’s very true

----------


## ercchry

Sleds are the #1 thing that has kept me from playing in the backcountry (with any activity) in the winter… it’s not the “safe riders” …it’s the drunk idiot on top of the cornice that put all users at risk

----------


## Ekliptix

> Add high marking in avalanche country and it’s very true



I generally agree highmarking is very dangerous, and I don’t do it anymore because I’m smarter. But it depends on the snow conditions and snow pack, which most people don’t know/test. Learning to avoid being caught in an avalanche is the #1 tool to know in the backcountry sledding.

----------


## msommers

I wonder if they could construct some robust airbag deploy system targeted at sledders that could either partially lift the sled to make it roll off you. It's pretty common these days in the avalanche safety world albeit far different purposes (these are essentially buoyancy devices if you're caught in an avalanche).

Example:
https://www.mec.ca/en/product/6021-5...r=Red+Mountain

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I wonder if they could construct some robust airbag deploy system targeted at sledders that could either partially lift the sled to make it roll off you. It's pretty common these days in the avalanche safety world albeit far different purposes (these are essentially buoyancy devices if you're caught in an avalanche).
> 
> Example:
> https://www.mec.ca/en/product/6021-5...r=Red+Mountain



Can I sell the delete kits for them? Each one will come with a flat-brim hat and a Monster sticker.
I bet I couldn't fill the backorders... From my super-yacht.

----------


## firebane

> I wonder if they could construct some robust airbag deploy system targeted at sledders that could either partially lift the sled to make it roll off you. It's pretty common these days in the avalanche safety world albeit far different purposes (these are essentially buoyancy devices if you're caught in an avalanche).
> 
> Example:
> https://www.mec.ca/en/product/6021-5...r=Red+Mountain



Yah but if you start with one sport then what about the others? Motorcycles are inherently dangerous and while there is gear to protect... sliding or crashing into something will have the same effect.

People want to push limits of different sports and unfortunately bad things will always happen. This stuff happens all the time but unfortunately a high profile person had it happen to them and now everyone is wondering how and why.

----------


## Ekliptix

> I wonder if they could construct some robust airbag deploy system targeted at sledders that could either partially lift the sled to make it roll off you. It's pretty common these days in the avalanche safety world albeit far different purposes (these are essentially buoyancy devices if you're caught in an avalanche).
> 
> Example:
> https://www.mec.ca/en/product/6021-5...r=Red+Mountain



In the case of being stuck under a sled, there’s typically not freedom of arm movement to teach a rip cord. Vs the case of an avy where you pull the cord after the avalanche starts but before being buried.

----------


## msommers

Gotcha ya. Maybe they can figure something on the sled itself if it's inverted? Never gone sledding, truthfully not my jam.

I mean no one is surprised by his death happening given his lifestyle.

Still sucks.

----------


## roopi

It wouldn't work if it was detected by a sled being inverted. Rolling a sled happens quite often.

Edit: Rolling a sled happens to me quite often.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Ekliptix

I also don’t know a single sledder who’d pay more or accept additional weight for a mousetrap safety feature. Ppl pay $1000 to drop 15 lbs on their sled. Mousetrapping is a new phenomenon that most ppl think they can avoid with skill. True or not. It’s why I plan to ease into my new spicy ride, and have eyes on me.

----------


## bjstare

> I've found it interesting that given the dangers, they don't have some kind of rollover protection to prevent this, to me sleds would see them more in line with a SXS rather than a quad or dirtbike, given the terrain you could usually push a quad off yourself because it doesn't crush you in to the ground like a sled does in snow.



That makes zero sense. I mean, I understand the thought process, but it sounds like you’ve never ridden a sled, quad, dirt bike, or SXS  :ROFL!:

----------


## Ekliptix

For anyone wondering how Ken Block probably died, this is an example of a new sled coming back on top of the rider. It can happen on the flat, up a hill, by a tree, anywhere.
https://www.instagram.com/reel/CmWyN...MDJmNzVkMjY%3D

----------


## 89coupe

> For anyone wondering how Ken Block probably died, this is an example of a new sled coming back on top of the rider. It can happen on the flat, up a hill, by a tree, anywhere.
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CmWyN...MDJmNzVkMjY%3D



Like this 

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMFKR62dB/

----------


## firebane

> Like this 
> 
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMFKR62dB/



That is exactly why you should be carrying a folding shovel for.

----------


## JfuckinC

> That is exactly why you should be carrying a folding shovel for.



There’s one on his backpack……..

Pretty brutal way to go, sucks for his family. I went sledding last year in revy for the first time, what a blast. Couldn’t do it regularly now that I have kids though, would feel too guilty.

----------


## firebane

> There’s one on his backpack……..
> 
> Pretty brutal way to go, sucks for his family. I went sledding last year in revy for the first time, what a blast. Couldn’t do it regularly now that I have kids though, would feel too guilty.



So there was. Perfect example of not keeping a calm and collective mind in an emergency.

I took my girlfriend out a few years back and she loved it. Only had the ability to 2 up but still fun.

----------


## bjstare

> So there was. Perfect example of not keeping a calm and collective mind in an emergency.
> 
> I took my girlfriend out a few years back and she loved it. Only had the ability to 2 up but still fun.



You don’t use a shovel to dig for someone under 18” of snow. You’re more likely to injure them with the shovel.

----------


## Buster

Holy shit this is the dumbest hobby I've seen in ages. Lol

----------


## JfuckinC

> Holy shit this is the dumbest hobby I've seen in ages. Lol



Stop being soft and get a sled deck for the ridgeline.

Or just load one up in the 3’ bed

----------


## Buster

> Stop being soft and get a sled deck for the ridgeline.
> 
> Or just load one up in the 3’ bed



I'm pretty sure it would work better to have the sled carry the Ridgeline.

----------


## Darell_n

> Holy shit this is the dumbest hobby I've seen in ages. Lol



Pretty tame compared to 2 wheeled litre bikes.

----------


## bjstare

> Pretty tame compared to 2 wheeled litre bikes.



That would be true if people rode liter bikes to their potential. They mostly like to go downtown and rev them between lights though.

----------


## ercchry

> That would be true if people rode liter bikes to their potential. They mostly like to go downtown and rev them between lights though.



They also make the 1a unrideable… can’t take a corner, you get stuck behind them, you go to pass on the straight, they pin it… then you catch them in the next corner, rinse and repeat

----------


## Thaco

> You don’t use a shovel to dig for someone under 18” of snow. You’re more likely to injure them with the shovel.



that's what i was thinking, way to stab buddy in the face digging for his head with a shovel.

----------


## killramos

Inherently dangerous hobbies are dangerous.

Sucks he died because of it but pretty sure he was eyes wide open about it.

----------


## schurchill39

> For anyone wondering how Ken Block probably died, this is an example of a new sled coming back on top of the rider. It can happen on the flat, up a hill, by a tree, anywhere.
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CmWyN...MDJmNzVkMjY%3D



This is horrible. I was hanging with a buddy the other day who lost his dad a couple years back in a snowmobiling accident and I never really asked him the details about it but when Ken Block got brought up he said thats the same thing that got his dad. I couldn't imagine being there and witnessing that.

As an in general comment for the grumps in this thread - there are risks in everything we do, some activities definitely carry more than others, but it doesn't make the loss of a life any less tragic.

----------


## Buster

It kinda is less tragic.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dying doing what you love is less tragic.

----------


## Buster

Dying trying to win a Darwin award is less tragic.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Dying trying to win a Darwin award is less tragic.



I was going to call you soft as shit, but don't you ride motorcycles on the street? That's also pretty damn dangerous in my eyes.

Everyone has risk's they take everyday. Now that i have kids Motorcycles and Snowmobiles are out of the questions to me. But i'll still Cat Ski because that's a more controlled environment to me... is that really true though?  :dunno:

----------


## bjstare

I would bet there's significantly fewer severe outcomes from (and likely lower frequency of) cat skiing accidents than there is in motorcycle/snowmobile incidents.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> For anyone wondering how Ken Block probably died, this is an example of a new sled coming back on top of the rider. It can happen on the flat, up a hill, by a tree, anywhere.
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CmWyN...MDJmNzVkMjY%3D



So, was he smooshed like a broken neck or something? Or does it pin you under the snow until you just suffocate?

----------


## firebane

> So, was he smooshed like a broken neck or something? Or does it pin you under the snow until you just suffocate?



Suffocate and crushed usually.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Now that i have kids Motorcycles and Snowmobiles are out of the questions to me. But i'll still Cat Ski because that's a more controlled environment to me... is that really true though?



No judgement but what's the rationale with that? I'd rather teach my kid to do those things (which I am) so we can do them together and enjoy them. If something goes wrong, well that's just the way of the road Ricky. But why limit your/their enjoyment and experiences over a "what if", not to mention being able to be the one who teaches and instills the respect of the machines and safe operating practices in them. At some point they're liable to try it all anyway, may as well know what they're doing.

Not implying a right or wrong way, just looking for a point of view.

----------


## Buster

"sleds" just seem like a thing that trailer trash do when they get that extra overtime dollars that month.

----------


## firebane

> "sleds" just seem like a thing that trailer trash do when they get that extra overtime dollars that month.



One is on the snow. One is on the streets.

What is the difference between a sled and a bike? Nothing.

----------


## Darell_n

> "sleds" just seem like a thing that trailer trash do when they get that extra overtime dollars that month.



Sleds, bikes, skiing. Nothing comparable to the high risk lifestyle of "horse".

----------


## killramos

Fuuuuuck horses

----------


## Darell_n

> Fuuuuuck horses



Tasty, but still yes.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Horse ownership will cause you to die of starvation _long_ before the stupid fuck throws you off and Christopher Reeves you.

----------


## vengie

> One is on the snow. One is on the streets.
> 
> What is the difference between a sled and a bike? Nothing.



You know... aside from one being on the snow and the other on the street.

----------


## firebane

> You know... aside from one being on the snow and the other on the street.



The argument is that they are both inherently dangerous and it doesn't matter if its on the snow or the road.

We do what we do because we enjoy the sport or some aspect of it.

----------


## arcticcat522

> One is on the snow. One is on the streets.
> 
> What is the difference between a sled and a bike? Nothing.



Buster must be trolling on this one

----------


## Buster

I'm just saying sleds are pretty redneck

----------


## vengie

> The argument is that they are both inherently dangerous and it doesn't matter if its on the snow or the road.
> 
> We do what we do because we enjoy the sport or some aspect of it.



You're taking my comment too literally, I was being a smart ass.

----------


## bjstare

> I'm just saying sleds are pretty redneck



Does redneck = trash?

I bet there’s a higher percentage of trashy folks that ride motorcycles than the percentage of trash on snowmobiles.

----------


## Buster

> Does redneck = trash?
> 
> I bet there’s a higher percentage of trashy folks that ride motorcycles than the percentage of trash on snowmobiles.



That's mathematically impossible, since a sled deck on a Ram is by definition redneck.

----------


## JfuckinC

> No judgement but what's the rationale with that? I'd rather teach my kid to do those things (which I am) so we can do them together and enjoy them. If something goes wrong, well that's just the way of the road Ricky. But why limit your/their enjoyment and experiences over a "what if", not to mention being able to be the one who teaches and instills the respect of the machines and safe operating practices in them. At some point they're liable to try it all anyway, may as well know what they're doing.
> 
> Not implying a right or wrong way, just looking for a point of view.



I just mean they're a no go for me at this point while my kids are young. i probably sound soft haha, I sold my last bike after the first summer with a kid, i felt guilty riding it in case someone ran me over. Kids softened me up big time, i was a bit reckless in most aspects before them lol..

I have two girls and i'd like to get them into dirt biking when they're big enough, that's for sure. Snowboarding as well. It's no like I dont want to have motorcycles down the road, just not now.

Buster you're not wrong though, sledding is pretty fucking redneck  :ROFL!: 




> Does redneck = trash?
> 
> I bet there’s a higher percentage of trashy folks that ride motorcycles than the percentage of trash on snowmobiles.



i'd agree here for sure.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> I'm just saying sleds are pretty redneck



Isn't that just part and parcel of being a true Albertan? 96 month financed Ram , 2 financed sleds, a 20 something trophy gf with you guessed it financed plus 2's and constant battles in and out of court for child support payments? 

Even after 18 years here, I don't think I can call myself a true Albertan until I have at least a negative equity out of warranty HEMI ram or a sled/quad.

----------


## Buster

> Isn't that just part and parcel of being a true Albertan? 96 month financed Ram , 2 financed sleds, a 20 something trophy gf with you guessed it financed plus 2's and constant battles in and out of court for child support payments? 
> 
> Even after 18 years here, I don't think I can call myself a true Albertan until I have at least a negative equity out of warranty HEMI ram or a sled/quad.



Some contrast stitched true religion jeans, tribal tattoos, flat brimmed snap back, and a beer layer over what he still thinks are "gunz".

Bonus points for pit vipers or some other large-lens-no-longer-ironic-just-pathetic sunglasses which replaced his white Oakley wraps.

----------


## killramos

> Isn't that just part and parcel of being a true Albertan? 96 month financed Ram , 2 financed sleds, a 20 something trophy gf with you guessed it financed plus 2's and constant battles in and out of court for child support payments? 
> 
> Even after 18 years here, I don't think I can call myself a true Albertan until I have at least a negative equity out of warranty HEMI ram or a sled/quad.



Maybe if you live in red deer

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I just mean they're a no go for me at this point while my kids are young. i probably sound soft haha, I sold my last bike after the first summer with a kid, i felt guilty riding it in case someone ran me over. Kids softened me up big time, i was a bit reckless in most aspects before them lol..
> 
> I have two girls and i'd like to get them into dirt biking when they're big enough, that's for sure. Snowboarding as well. It's no like I dont want to have motorcycles down the road, just not now.
> 
> Buster you're not wrong though, sledding is pretty fucking redneck 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd agree here for sure.



That's fair.  :thumbs up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> flat brimmed snap back
> 
> Bonus points for pit vipers or some other large-lens-no-longer-ironic-just-pathetic sunglasses which replaced his white Oakley wraps.



Most of my flat brimmed caps have the brim flipped up a-la old school Suicidal Tendencies. 

I may or may not have a pair of pit vipers in my glove box for when the mood hits......(although my buddy bought them as a lark a few years ago)

----------


## Hallowed_point

> That's fair. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Most of my flat brimmed caps have the brim flipped up a-la old school Suicidal Tendencies.



Suicidal for life! Best concert around. I've seen Cyco Miko & ST 3 times now. Rep for you

----------


## bjstare

> Most of my flat brimmed caps have the brim flipped up a-la old school Suicidal Tendencies. 
> 
> I may or may not have a pair of pit vipers in my glove box for when the mood hits......(although my buddy bought them as a lark a few years ago)



Your Saskatchewan is showing.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Your Saskatchewan is showing.



Punk rock is interprovincial, stupid glasses are douchebaggy.

----------


## vengie

Your unresolved teenage angst is showing

----------


## JfuckinC

Jr's Cool Lude Don't worry about these fucking nerds, they probably listen to country.

----------


## Hallowed_point

If you want to offend an Albertan, just mention that you don't listen to country. They will look at you with a combination of sadness and disbelief as if you don't know what you're missing in life.

----------


## bjstare

> If you want to offend an Albertan, just mention that you don't listen to country. They will look at you with a combination of sadness and disbelief as if you don't know what you're missing in life.



fwiw my wife and I are both born/raised Albertans and we think country sucks.

----------


## Buster

That's because country sucks

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like bith kinds of music. Country AND Western.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I like bith kinds of music. Country AND Western.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Some contrast stitched true religion jeans, tribal tattoos, flat brimmed snap back, and a beer layer over what he still thinks are "gunz".
> 
> Bonus points for pit vipers or some other large-lens-no-longer-ironic-just-pathetic sunglasses which replaced his white Oakley wraps.



You forgot to mention the Calvin pissing on logo of the brand they don't own sticker. Also probably something about wanting to get homersexual with Trudeau.

----------


## ercchry

> Buster must be trolling on this one



There is still no proof Buster actually rides his bike

----------


## schurchill39

> There is still no proof Buster actually rides his bike



I think he just poses it with his $500 sneakers and freshly perfumed jeans for the gram.

----------


## Buster

> I think he just poses it with his $500 sneakers and freshly perfumed jeans for the gram.



I don't have Instagram, but otherwise you're not wrong.

----------


## arcticcat522

> I think he just poses it with his $500 sneakers and freshly perfumed jeans for the gram.



More of a TicTok guy I suppose.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Where's the thread about the Vegas Hoonigan in the electric car?
I watched it over Xmas break and I thought it was great! My daughter really really likes watching those videos and this was no exception. I enjoyed the familiar Vegas scenery. Yes, I definitely missed the sound, but it didn't detract very much, at all.

----------

